

Andrei Alexandrescu: Generic Programming Galore Using D - kombine
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Generic-Programming-Galore-Using-D

======
jfb
I was sort of hoping for another in-depth interview, but was disappointed to
see that this was a video. For highly technical information, video is way too
low-bandwidth a medium for my tastes; I prefer to read. Oh well.

~~~
kennytm
You can find the slides in
[http://github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/raw/master/Alexand...](http://github.com/strangeloop/2011-slides/raw/master/Alexandrescu-
GenericProgrammingD.pdf).

------
reinhardt
Does Facebook (his employer) use D internally for anything?

~~~
jacques_chester
Possibly, there are Thrift bindings for D.

However I suspect Alexei was hired more for his elite C++ chops than his
Damascene conversion.

~~~
rubashov
Bit of a stretch to call it a "conversion". He and Walter Bright simply set
out to fix the glaring problems with C++ after long experience with it.

~~~
jacques_chester
I must have the wrong version of the story. My understanding is that WB wrote
D and AA came later (and wrote the book).

~~~
scott_s
That is correct as far as I know, but not a fine enough granularity. Walter
Bright designed and implemented D. That version is commonly called D1. Andrei
Alexandrescu, however, worked with Walter Bright on the design of D2, which is
now what most people mean when they say "D".

~~~
jacques_chester
Thankyou for the correction.

